# Hey Gin House...



## weathermantrey (Nov 27, 2016)

It'll be ok.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2016)

Ouch


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2016)

Aint seen Gin House in a while. I miss his post.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Aint seen Gin House in a while. I miss his post.



I don't!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Aint seen Gin House in a while. I miss his post.



He dropped by looking for the swap n sell the other day.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 28, 2016)

yall are a rough crowd. Why do yall hate Gin house


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 28, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> yall are a rough crowd. Why do yall hate Gin house



Because he ran off SGD for an entire year????


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 28, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Because he ran off SGD for an entire year????



where is sgd now.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 28, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> where is sgd now.



Probably whooping up on UFC fighters by now


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2016)

weathermantrey said:


> It'll be ok.



Things will be back to normal soon.  I was expecting it.   We gave up 31 points to Western Carolina....   East Carolina held them to 3 points, lol.   We are that bad.   I find it funny all my Clemson fan friends think that made them dominant, lol.   They had their hands full last night with a bad VT team who lost to Syracuse, Ga Tech and by 26 to Tennessee.  When Bama shuts em down, if they get past Ohio St, we won't have to hear the taters anymore.   Good win man, don't get used to it.


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Aint seen Gin House in a while. I miss his post.



 What's up KY Dawg?


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don't!



Would that be because we were beating y'all every year, lol?   P.S. The "Location" up there on your post says " in the heads of Vol fans ".  How cute, didn't they beat y'all this year?  Terrible man....


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> yall are a rough crowd. Why do yall hate Gin house



Some of them are cool, some are a sneeze away from a wheelchair and window watching, lol.  Maybe it's because I don't wear Hershel Walkers jock strap on my face to sleep like some of them do?  Who knows??


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2016)

gin house said:


> What's up KY Dawg?



Where you been Gin?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2016)

gin house said:


> Some of them are cool, some are a sneeze away from a wheelchair and window watching, lol.  Maybe it's because I don't wear Hershel Walkers jock strap on my face to sleep like some of them do?  Who knows??



this thread has potential. we just need emusmacker to drop in.   welcome back gin. dont be a stranger


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 4, 2016)

gin house said:


> Maybe it's because I don't wear Hershel Walkers jock strap on my face to sleep like some of them do?



I don't care who ya are, that right there is funny


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 4, 2016)

Muschamp is the mayor of Birmingham?

http://www.sbnation.com/college-foo...ll-muschamp-birmingham-bowl-god-of-birmingham


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2016)

ClemsonRangers said:


> Muschamp is the mayor of Birmingham?
> 
> http://www.sbnation.com/college-foo...ll-muschamp-birmingham-bowl-god-of-birmingham



 Lol... A couple years of success and the taters come out the wood work.  I'll take it, it's better than 3-9.   Is it hard to admit a team that's in the Birmingham bowl dominated your team for most of a decade? Lol.


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Where you been Gin?



Caught up with work...... Na, my team has sucked the last couple of years so I've steered clear of the trash talk,lol.  Maybe a Vandy fan will frequent here, if he does he's gonna get smack talked, lol.


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> this thread has potential. we just need emusmacker to drop in.   welcome back gin. dont be a stranger



  Lol...  emusmacker.


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> where is sgd now.



 He's about like me, I think the trash talk got old to him too, lol.  He's a good guy, gotta love someone being passionate about their team, I can relate.   Nothing wrong with that.   Haven't heard from him in a while.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 4, 2016)

gin house said:


> Lol... A couple years of success and the taters come out the wood work.  I'll take it, it's better than 3-9.   Is it hard to admit a team that's in the Birmingham bowl dominated your team for most of a decade? Lol.



south florida will probably pull your remaining feather


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2016)

ClemsonRangers said:


> south florida will probably pull your remaining feather



lol.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2016)

ClemsonRangers said:


> south florida will probably pull your remaining feather



4x4 must have sent you that pic from his work.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 4, 2016)

where did gin go?

didnt mean to ruffle feather


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 5, 2016)

I loved hearing how gin house would tell us that south carolina was turning the corner.  Guess he meant a U turn.  Funny how the cock fans have been quiet, almost non existent.  Can't wait to hear from ginny about all the awesome recruits and talent they are getting and how he's going to convince us that the cockatiels are relevent again.  Should be fun.  Hang on guys it's coming.


----------



## gin house (Dec 5, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> I loved hearing how gin house would tell us that south carolina was turning the corner.  Guess he meant a U turn.  Funny how the cock fans have been quiet, almost non existent.  Can't wait to hear from ginny about all the awesome recruits and talent they are getting and how he's going to convince us that the cockatiels are relevent again.  Should be fun.  Hang on guys it's coming.



This coming from an 8 win team with top 5 talent who lost to Ga Tech this year....  may want to shut u or at least try not to gloat.


----------



## gin house (Dec 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> lol.



They're favored, very well may beat us.  Ohio St is favored too, hopefully they pull it off.   I'd like to hear about Dabo curled up in the fetal position in bed with his mom, lol.  Don't say he hasn't already, lol.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2016)

bama will handle clemson this year. it will not bevclose like last year. the d is signifantly improved at bama; especially the pass rush. deshaun will not be as big a factor.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 6, 2016)

gin house said:


> This coming from an 8 win team with top 5 talent who lost to Ga Tech this year....  may want to shut u or at least try not to gloat.



And coming from a team that beat the cocks.  Go ahead, please tell me how ya'll are still turning the corner?  Or have you finally realized USCe is just another mid tier team in SEC east?


----------



## gin house (Dec 20, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> And coming from a team that beat the cocks.  Go ahead, please tell me how ya'll are still turning the corner?  Or have you finally realized USCe is just another mid tier team in SEC east?



 We beat UT who beat UGA so ....lol.  You lost to a team that Vanderbilt beat.  Let that sink in.  Kind of tarnishes the Athens New England Patriots huh? Lol


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## emusmacker (Feb 23, 2017)

gin house said:


> We beat UT who beat UGA so ....lol.  You lost to a team that Vanderbilt beat.  Let that sink in.  Kind of tarnishes the Athens New England Patriots huh? Lol



And UGA still beat the cocks. Soooo.  let that sink in.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 23, 2017)

emusmacker said:


> And UGA still beat the cocks. Soooo.  let that sink in.



Sooooo... Now your a Dawgs fan? I figured you would be sporting a Clemson avatar..


----------



## weathermantrey (Feb 23, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> bama will handle clemson this year. it will not bevclose like last year. the d is signifantly improved at bama; especially the pass rush. deshaun will not be as big a factor.



Nice job on the prediction....


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Mar 5, 2017)

> The Clemson baseball team defeated South Carolina 5-3 in 11 innings on Sunday at Founders Park to win the weekend series.



baseball, basketball, football=ownage


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 5, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> bama will handle clemson this year. it will not bevclose like last year. the d is signifantly improved at bama; especially the pass rush. deshaun will not be as big a factor.



Ouch


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 5, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ouch



He had a contact high from the rainbow coffee shop he was in....


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Mar 6, 2017)

https://twitter.com/BradCGraphics/status/838601883308675073


----------



## weathermantrey (Mar 6, 2017)

gin house said:


> they had their hands full last night with a bad vt team who lost to syracuse, ga tech and by 26 to tennessee.  When bama shuts em down, if they get past ohio st, we won't have to hear the taters anymore.   Good win man, don't get used to it.



lol


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> where is sgd now.



Right here, sugar britches.  Miss me?


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 29, 2017)

South GA Dawg said:


> Right here, sugar britches.  Miss me?



gin house does.   welcome back


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Probably whooping up on UFC fighters by now



I'm scheduled to fight Floyd Mayweather if he will bring his candy rear end out of retirement and quit hiding behind "boxing rules".


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> gin house does.   welcome back



'preciate it.  Good to be back.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 29, 2017)

South GA Dawg said:


> 'preciate it.  Good to be back.



you picked the right time too. dogs win it all this year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2017)

Heh.  Yeah well, a lot will have to change from last year.  But it is the off season.  Hope springs eternal.  Or something.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 29, 2017)

South GA Dawg said:


> Heh.  Yeah well, a lot will have to change from last year.  But it is the off season.  Hope springs eternal.  Or something.



plus elfiiiii is bring back odr for for the msu game week


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> plus elfiiiii is bring back odr for for the msu game week




Ha.  Never understood y'all's issue with that guy.  I don't care if he comes back.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Apr 29, 2017)

Kentucky 19
S Carolina 1


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## RipperIII (Aug 8, 2018)

dang this is an oldie....whatever happened to weatherman?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2018)

RipperIII said:


> dang this is an oldie....whatever happened to weatherman?


he got sabanized. ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> you picked the right time too. dogs win it all this year.




well......almost.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 20, 2018)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 20, 2018)

ClemsonRangers said:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> 
> 
> " frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 20, 2018)

This is Sc's best chance at beating the Tigers for the next 3 yrs.


----------

